# Starter Fishing Kayak



## Jhnd121 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just getting in to fishing with a kayak, anyone have any suggestions on a starting rig and any necessary accessories? Looking for something under $600, but possibly willing to go over. Thanks.


----------



## Jhnd121 (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh and I plan on doing mostly inland lake fishing and have been looking mostly at the sit in kind.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

The new redesigned perception pescador looks like a great kayak that would be a little more than 600, but if you buy a cheap one, I bet you upgrade soon. So, in my opinion... buy once and don't settle.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I have both a hobie and a wilderness ride 115. You could get into a used wilderness ride or a wilderness tarpon and stay in your budget. The ride is really stable and comfy. I actually like my ride better than my hobie outback.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

Field and stream sit on top is what I bought from Dicks sporting goods last year. Seems to be very well built and only cost me $450. With paddle and life jacket it should be 600 or less


----------



## Jhnd121 (Jan 24, 2014)

What's the perks of a sit-in or sit on top?


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Sit on top is self draining and less restrictive. They also are much easier to set up for fishing.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Jhnd121 said:


> What's the perks of a sit-in or sit on top?


With a SinK, you have a little more protection from the elements, but your movement is restricted compared to a SOT. With the right kayak you can stand in either, but SOTs tend to be more stable. Although most kayak fishing gear is made of SOTs, I have never had a problem rigging my SinK. SOT kayaks also tend to be a bit heavier than SinKs because of their construction, something to think about if you have to load it on top of a big SUV by yourself. They both have pro's and con's.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Jhnd121 said:


> What's the perks of a sit-in or sit on top?


Lots of pros and cons for each one. Some for sit in lower to the water so more stable per design. Lighter per grade of plastic. Easier to paddle with knee braces so faster and easier to go farther. Drier ride in up to moderate conditions so its a small lake to pond boat. The paddle becomes a nice arm rest instead of a balance act in your lap. Lower profile is less sail effect for drifting and dosnt cartwheel as much drifting. Things to look for for your price as they all float. 
1st is the seat
2nd is the length for ease of transport 10 ft fits in a 6 1/2 foot pickup with the tailgate up with just a slight overhang
top car loading will be a little harder after a day on the water if loading alone.
3rd are hidden costs, paddle $50-100 for a descent one they run into the outrageous. Paddling PFD $50-100
bigger arm holes and shorter back pad to fit kayak seat. 
4th If you need to add rod holders $10-50 anchor and trolley $30-50 for when you get frustrated or need a brake 
from getting blown all over the lake


----------



## Jhnd121 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have narrowed down my search to a few, anyone have any experience with the F&S Eagle Talon, Perception Hook 105, Perception Striker 115, or the Perception Pescador 10?


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I do with the talon. I've only had it for 1 whole season and then this one so far but I have enjoyed it. I looked for a long time and the price and quality finally made my mind up. The seat that came with it was lacking but I just made my own backrest out out PVC and rope for about $10. Mine came with a anchor and line and Scotty rod holder.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

My brother has the Talon also. It has served him well for years, but he did upgrade the seat.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I am not going to offer a lot of advice, but I will say buy at least a kayak that is 12 foot long.
Good luck, when I read this type of post I am glad I took my time when I purchased many years ago. All paddle craft are not equal, and generally you get what you pay for.


----------

